# Winter in Buffalo (A Joke)



## Bob Hubbard (Dec 8, 2011)

*Winter in Buffalo (A Joke)
Posted by Dim Bulb on December 5, 2009*

One winter morning in Buffalo, a couple was listening to the radio while eating breakfast. They heard the announcer say, We are going to have 8 to 10 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the even-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can get through.

Normans wife went out and moved her car.

A week later while they were again eating breakfast, the radio announcer said, We are expecting 10 to 12 inches of snow today. You must park your car on the odd-numbered side of the street, so the snowplows can get through.

Normans wife went out and moved her car again.

The next week they were again having breakfast, when the radio announcer said, We are expecting 12 to 14 inches of snow today. You must park..

Then the electric power went off. Normans wife was very upset, and with a worried look on her face she said, Honey, I dont know what to do. Which side of the street do I need to park on so the snowplows can get through?

With the love and understanding in his voice that all men who are married to blondes exhibit, Norman said 

Why dont you just leave it in the garage this time?


----------

